# Hull IHS Show 19/01/2009



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I've just got this poster from work and knew nothing about it. Here are the details

Monday 19th January at The Pilot, Beverley Rd, Hull.
8pm til close - £1 entry

Everything from Corns to Cobras, Geckos to Gators. Bring along your own reptiles to be in with a chance of winning a prize, Everyone welcome.

Sooooo..... anyone going? I don't know anything else about the event, I'm just repeating the information on the poster


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Not heard about it but can't see how they would have DWA


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

I was thinking that :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

a show that starts at 8PM ??????


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Its not really a show more a meeting where you can go along meet people a Bit like the one Pauline runs in York but Ihs Run things can be sold I *think* thats correct


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

nice one, I think I'll pop over and have a look


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Its where people with intrests in reptiles have a get together and have talks on various reptiles and have various guest speakers, its really good! 
I think the wording on this months poster was slightly misleading - they have no DWA there and have never done! The wording was in regards to some of the topics the previous speakers have discussed! 

This month it is going to be held at the pilot on Beverley Road, Hull at 8pm! Hope to see some of you there! xxxxx


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

ill be there coming over with Squirel


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Sid vicious said:


> ill be there coming over with Squirel


You're on the roof rack mate


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Oops can't find it, best hang on tight :lol2:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a reminder for anyone else - Today's the day :2thumb:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a quick note to let everyone know the next meeting is on *Monday* *16th Feb* at the Pilot again, same time. We had a great evening last time & hope to see more of you again :2thumb:


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump up - any takers for tonight?


----------

